# Pinched nerves?



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Non-Hav related but can't stand the goofy answers I get on other places so posting here where ppl are actually knowledgeable 

So about 5 months ago back the first occurence took place to my 5 year old Papillon. He was shaking and crying. Not eating either. Took him into the vet where all his symptoms subsided momentarily...lovely. The vet had his anal glands expressed and prescribed him a steroid. Since, that was the first time I thought it was a freak occurence. But now, I'm beginning to wonder if it such a freak thing as it has had a reoccurence of somewhere from 4-6x's. I can tell when it happens as he squints his right eye. Do pinch nerves reoccur or is it a sign of something more serious such as a spinal issue? Also, my mom suggested to massage him but that didn't go over to well. I ever so slightly had pressure on the wrong spot and he yelped. Poor baby, I hate seeing him this way.

Just found this link http://www.lbah.com/canine/ivd.htm & he has the majority of symptoms =/ Anyone familiar with IVD?

Thanks, 
Renee


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, my last dog (a terrier mix) suffered from a recurring pinched nerve in her neck. We would have to keep her fairly quiet for a few days and with the helpl of muscle relaxants and steroids she would recover. Some of the steps we took to help her: raised her food/water bowl so that she didn't lean down to eat, always wore a harness versus a collar, steps on/off the couch/bed so she wasn't jumping. 

A few times I saw the second that it happened - she would jump down from the couch and suddenly her head would drop and she couldn't hardly move. Other times I would realize she had been laying on the back of the couch for much longer than normal withouth moving and would realize she was in pain again. The vet could move her head to each side and up but not down. 

Massages didn't help Gabby either, the area was just too sensitive. A little encouragement - she lived with this condition for years and it did not impede her life that much.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I really hope it is just a pinched nerve opposed to IVDD. As the thought of IVDD is quite frightening. He has ALL the symptoms for IVDD. He has spring loaded legs so its near impossible to get him to stop jumping. Going to look into a raised feeder and a no jump harness. He passed his bout but it kept me up worrying last night so I'm goin to see about having him X-rayed to ease my mind.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> Thanks for the tips. I really hope it is just a pinched nerve opposed to IVDD. As the thought of IVDD is quite frightening. He has ALL the symptoms for IVDD. He has spring loaded legs so its near impossible to get him to stop jumping. Going to look into a raised feeder and a no jump harness. He passed his bout but it kept me up worrying last night so *I'm goin to see about having him X-rayed to ease my mind*.


I did the same. Unfortunately, I don't think they can see pinched nerves on an x-ray. They would be able to see a slipped disc, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks I need it! I'd rather know then be wondering and before the condition to get progressively worst..


----------

